# Any music thory for drums?



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

I was wondering if for drums, there's similar rules for drums like other instruments. I know in rock they're not in a key or anything normally and so don't act in the same way. Yet i'm wondering if you play the beat in time will it always sound good? Does it matter what drums you hit when keep the beat or doing a drum fill? With other instruments there's all sorts of theory on what notes do what to a song at a given time or how certain instruments accent other things or instruments by doing this or that do drums/percussion have the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Of course it doesn't matter what you hit a lot of so called drummers just hit what ever is in reach and a lot are deaf to what is going on around them, now having got that off my chest I will be serious I am not a drummer but have played with many in small groups and the good drummer will be sympathetic to the decibels that are available to him so will play with consideration, I suppose it is down to experience and what type of music you are playing.


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

Are you sure about that? I mean a lot of guitarists just go by ear yet if you analyze it it sounds good for certain reason, and they used theory without realizing it. It's not like that for drummers? You can just flail around wildly and as long as your it time it'l be fine?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

peterh said:


> Are you sure about that? I mean a lot of guitarists just go by ear yet if you analyze it it sounds good for certain reason, and they used theory without realizing it. It's not like that for drummers? You can just flail around wildly and as long as your it time it'l be fine?


Untrained musicians, the good ones, LISTEN to the other musicians they play with, and fit / fill in appropriately; this means not just 'how loud' but 'how much, and where.' That has nothing to do with 'theory' but everything to do with good musicianship.

Classical training for percussionists is inclusive of all the theory, music history and ear training all other music majors are required to take.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

If you're asking specifically about the drum set as used in jazz, rock and other popular types of music, there are many conventions that are adhered to in each style, all of which a well rounded drummer should have at least some basic knowledge. For instance there are basic rock beats, the basic jazz pattern, funk beats etc. These basic styles, rather than being played exactly the same by all drummers, create a basis upon which skilled drummers can elaborate and improvise. So drumset playing is a mix of predetermined elements and on-the-spot creativity.

Classical percussion is generally taught in the same way as other classical music disciplines. As noted by PetrB, classical percussionists must study all the same ear training, harmony etc. as other classically trained musicians. Sometimes even repertoire is shared; playing Bach violin sonatas, cello suites and other similar works on marimba are standard practice. 

So there's a very short answer. There's much much more that could be said about this subject. I hope that the brevity of what I've typed here isn't misleading.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

peterh said:


> You can just flail around wildly and as long as your it time it'l be fine?


Only Keith Moon could get away with that.


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

Is there anything the drums to to the song besides keep a beat and give a sense of aggression (idk if that's the correct word)?


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone know?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

peterh said:


> Is there anything the drums to to the song besides keep a beat and give a sense of aggression (idk if that's the correct word)?


Different drum patterns give different colors to songs. You can play the exact same beat, but distributed differently. Jazz patterns tend to be different from rock patterns, even though both are usually in 4/4. If you put a jazz pattern to a rock song, it would feel jazzier, and probably out of place, unless the rest of the arrangement follows.


----------

